# Help with identification



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Can someone tell me what this fish is, I have been unable to identify it as of yet. Just adopted it and a few other fish from someone and she didn't know what this one was. It's about 8-10" long right now, silver body with goldish fins. Thanks for the help..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree its in the goldfish/barb family. Not sure which one, though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is a barb..although related to goldfish(carp); the body is a little too laterally compressed to be a goldfish.more closely related to the tinfoil barb...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

yea looks a lot like a Tin Foil. got a pic that highlights the fish better?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I got 2 red tail tinfoil barbs from the same person and although the body shape is somewhat similar the goofy face on this fish looks nothing like the barbs... I will take some more pictures and see if I can get a better shot.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Look up Golden Shiner


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Doesn't look like a golden shiner to me, the body isn't that elongated. Maybe this will help:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=57151722

Anyone??


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Well thanks for the help, I'll just have to keep looking...


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for somewhere I can find out the identity of this fish?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I guess not than... thanks anyways.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I really think it is a tinfoil barb. 

If you want to keep looking I would do a web search for barbs and see what comes up.


----------

